# MArvin



## tshadowchaser (Aug 8, 2009)

From my email today:


Meet Marvin, Men's answer to Maxine!!!






Men strike back! 

How many men does it take to open a beer?
None. It should be opened when she brings it.
-----------------------------------------------------------




Why is a Laundromat a really bad place to pick up a woman?​
Because a woman who can't even afford a washing machine will probably never be able to support you.
-----------------------------------------------------------​Why do women have smaller feet than men?​
It's one of those 'evolutionary things' that allows 
them to stand closer to the kitchen sink.​
----------------------------------------------------------​How do you know whena woman is about to say something smart?​
When she starts a sentence with 'A man once told me....' 
-----------------------------------------------------------​How do you fix a woman's watch?​
You don't. There is a clock on the oven.​
---------------------------------------------------------- ​If your dog is barking at the back door and your wife is yelling at the front door, who do you let in first? ​
The dog, of course. He'll shut up once you let him in. 
-- -------------------------------------------------------​Scientists have discovered a food that diminishes a woman's sex drive by 90%.​
It's called a Wedding Cake.​
---------------------------------------------------- Why do men die before their wives? ​
They want to. 
------------------------------------------------------​Women will never be equal to men ​
until they can walk down the street with a bald head 
and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.​
------------------------- ----------------------------- Send this to a few good men who need a laugh and ​
to the select few women who can handle it! ​

 

[​


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 8, 2009)

http://randomfunnypicture.com/2009/07/Yahoo-Answers-You-Better-Come-Back-With-a-Sandwich/


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, Thank-you for sharing this..!

Does this also means...if the wife has bigger feet?  ....I get to do the dishes?

Ahhhhhhh! way!

Aloha,

PS: looking for size 14 shoes?


----------



## firerex (Aug 14, 2009)

lol thats awesome


----------

